# [solved] snd-intel8x0 wont work correctly

## BeatSampras

hi all!

i have asked in multimedia forum befor, but they can't help me. i got the hint, to ask in kernel & hardware forum. so, here i am...

okay here is a link to the older thread, where i described my problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-430148.html

i think there is some trouble with udev!?

i hope you can help me! i would love you for that!!!!

to give you an impression what i see all the time:

http://thomas-hahn.org/pictures/vol_screenshot.pngLast edited by BeatSampras on Wed Feb 08, 2006 12:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

BeatSampras,

Please post your lspci output. Lets just check your hardware.

----------

## BeatSampras

okay, here is my complete lspci output

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4510 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

02:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI4510 IEEE-1394 Controller

02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

```

by the way: my computer is a dell inspiron 8600 laptop

which areas of my kernel config is interesting for you? i'll post it...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

BeatSampras,

Your laptop uses the ICH4 chipset, so snd-intel8x0 is correct.

Run 

```
/sbin/modinfo snd-intel8x0
```

to get a list of parameters the module accepts.

Use 

```
modprobe -r snd-intel8x0
```

to unload the module, you will need to unload any modules using it first.

Now use some trial and error to load it with various paramters.

You can ignore id and index as they are only needed if you have 2 or more cards using the same module.

Maybe someone already knows the module params you need - I didn't google for that.

----------

## BeatSampras

sorry because of no answer.

after big problems with xorg i installed gentoo again. at the moment i am working with gnome and all works fine...  but i will emerge kde and hope, that there all is working great too....

----------

## mrcs

I had the same exact problem when I was running KDE, the solution was to disable a service. Unfortunately, I can't for the life of me remember which one... But I think it was pretty obvious which one it was when I was looking at it... I'm not running KDE at the moment, but I'll see if I can find something useful.

----------

## BeatSampras

hey that would be great!!!! at the moment my system is compiling... package 3 of 257.... 

i think it is working for a long time now  :Smile:  I LOVE GENTOO  :Wink: 

----------

## mrcs

Ok, i *think* it is Kmilo that's the culprit. You can disable Kmilo in Control Center --> KDE Components --> Service Manager (or something like that, haven't been using KDE for some time now). Then under Startup Service you can uncheck Kmilo there, and then just restart X. I hope my memory serves me right though  :Smile: 

Hth!

----------

## BeatSampras

okay thanks!!!!

i will try it, once kde is merged!

----------

## BeatSampras

WOW IT REALLY WORKS! when i stop kmilo, the panel isn't anymore!!!

thank you for you help!!!

----------

## mrcs

Great  :Smile:  Glad to help!

----------

## Xaosratt

Wicked, this fixed my problem as well.

I8600c, with the same soundcard and the same issue. It was driving me nuts!

----------

